# Bloody Black Cloth



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I was trying to age some cloth for my stalkaround last night and thought 
I would use some chlorine bleach. My thought is that it would turn it grey or white. WRONG!

Instead it turned it blood red! Even better! Only home haunters would be trying to get bloodstains into fabric rather than trying to remove them.

I think I'll try and use this for some of the walls in my haunt. Either that or a haunted clothes line!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, that looks great! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Crazy! That worked out well for you!


----------

